# Running amuck!



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

This is one thing I don’t understand and from what I’ve been reading permitted to continue far too long. This is the Motobecane forum. If someone asks about a Motobecane bicycle, why would a poster try steering him or her away to what he or she preferred? All these bikes manufactures have their own forum. If someone wanted to learn about a competitors bicycle, then he or she would have posted his or her favorite forum. I sure Motobecane does not go into any of the other manufactures forums and start posting what ever the hell they want to and try to lure their potential customers away. 

We need to get some order around here. Because, posters are running amuck. This is not the General Discussion, The Lounge, Hot Deals, and Beginner’s Corner. This is the Motobecane forum and if you don’t have something positive to post about a Motobecane bicycle or if you don’t like Motobecanes, Mercier, Dawes, Windsor or what ever then why post anything here…You have this whole website to post whatever you like.

This place is for us…

Any more infringements on our right to have a peaceful place of our own will not be tolerated! Negative posters spreading contempt and or deceit are to be reported to Gregg!

Fred.


----------



## John_JCB (May 3, 2007)

Fred,

You might want to consider that your post may just serve to fan the flames. There is a place for constructive discussion for the pros and cons of any subject and as you point out there are quite a few general forums where these discussions would be more appropriate.

In my experience it is best to let the moderators or owner of the site know about a problem and let them handle it privately. As a Mercier owner I too do not enjoy reading all of the bashing and name calling which for the most part comes without specifics.

John


----------

